# Dejected NSider....



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm assuming this is where all the NSiders have gravitated towards....assuming they knew BULERIAS that is. What the heck happened? WHY NOA, WHY?! I was SO mad guys it's not even funny...I threw my Laptop to the ground in disgust....somebody tell me we're getting it back someday?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> I'm assuming this is where all the NSiders have gravitated towards....assuming they knew BULERIAS that is. What the heck happened? WHY NOA, WHY?! I was SO mad guys it's not even funny...I threw my Laptop to the ground in disgust....somebody tell me we're getting it back someday?


 Not likely. But welcome.


----------



## dragonflamez (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope, never getting it back.

BTW, there's a thread


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Nobody caps their name here anymore, btw. ;D

Why'd you throw your laptop because of NSider closing? O_O


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Check out the other thread in the HQ board.


And uhh, welcome.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Nobody caps their name here anymore, btw. ;D
> 
> Why'd you throw your laptop because of NSider closing? O_O


 He may of spent most of his time thier.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the Welcome. I'm sure this is a nice site and I'm looking forward to making friends...but it's just a huge shock to post my weekly reviews, come home expecting to read the responses and then see that I can no longer connect with many of my friends...many of whom I have no way of getting in contact with


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 = /

Sorry to hear that. But, Bul and others are trying to get word out as best they can, hopefully some of the friends you had will come here, if they haven't already.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Nobody caps their name here anymore, btw. ;D
> 
> Why'd you throw your laptop because of NSider closing? O_O


 I capped my name in honor of NSider and so that anybody who migrates from the VC board where BULERIAS, myself and another gentleman by the name of LEGWINSTONSMITH were regular reviewers and built up a friendship that helped promote the VC as the best board to be in...sorry if it offends or annoys anybody...just an code of respect for me.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ya I felt the same way Papa     
:'(


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .....

Leaving this thread before I do something too bold or daring.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

Also I'm so glad to see you Papa! I thought I was never gonna be able to see you or Bul, Leg, Snoop and others!

Are you gonna continue Papa's Pick?


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Check out the other thread in the HQ board.
> 
> 
> And uhh, welcome.


 I did see the other thread...but I felt the need to post my feelings after just being completely blindsided. I'm sure this isn't the right way to start to getting to know people and for that I apologize and I do look forward to being a positive contributing member to this board (or whatever ends up being the "VC" board).


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> Ya I felt the same way Papa     
:'(


 Hey Mastersword014, great to see a familiar face again...though it's just not the same is it    			 I'll continue doing Papa's Reviews...I just have to get used to how this forum works...seems a lot less restrictive than NSiders...so that's a start


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its the May icon isn't it lol


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Leaving this thread before I do something too bold or daring.


 You must be the resident welcoming comittee...seems as if you're a bit harsh on the NSiders joining...sorry if that's the case as I'm sure you'd be a interesting person to talk to...or not?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, I'm not really the 'welcoming' type. I am an interesting person to talk to, if you know my interests.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well with time...I may care to know depending on whether or not you want to make yourself interesting to me. I guess we'll see how it goes when our paths cross down the road I'm sure.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It depends on my mood really. I'm all over today, had one of the worst dreams in my life last night, getting one hour of sleep so that didn't help. (I didn't realize I was dreaming until the end and thats when I dreamed myself beating the *CEN-2.0-SORD* out of it!)


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Depends. If you're a Nintendo fanboy, I probably won't like you... but I'm guessing that you aren't, since you do reviews.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How does doing reviews not make you a fanboy?


----------



## JJH (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which mostly includes degrading Nsiders and other various noobs.

Jk, I guess everybodys a bit stressed with all this chaos...


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey, if it was "all" the NSiders, we'd probably mess up this server with thousands of people :0


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why would you be stressed over a forum closing? People think I'm weird for being stressed over the Mike Vick case.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Most intellegent reviewers aren't biased.


----------



## JJH (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mostly stressed over the onslaught of "Hello" threads I meant... Any active threads this morning are gone with the wind.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Depends. If you're a Nintendo fanboy, I probably won't like you... but I'm guessing that you aren't, since you do reviews.


 No..I'm not a Nintendo Fanboy. Do you think BULERIAS would recruit me here otherwise?    			 In all seriousness, my first love is Nintendo, but I also have an deep and profound respect for ALL consoles. 

I'm a Wii60 person myself right now...and I've been gaming with all games (equal opportunity gamer) for about 21 years now, so I pretty much have a good handle on what's good and what's not. That doesn't mean I know everything because I don't...I just know what I like and I like to talk about it...so that's me in a nutshell. 

Discussions (of the intelligent kind) are my favorite things and I don't think we have to agree with eachother all the time...just be respectful and we're golden is my philosophy.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Once again, loss of many friends. That can be stressful, worrying if you're ever going to speak with them again.


----------



## JJH (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly. New members are stressed about finding their friends from across the ocean, only to realize they fell off the boat. And old members are stressed about the fact that Buls too busy to update Paradox now...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its great that you made friends on the forums but I would aim for ones you can speak to face to face.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It seems that I'll like you then.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Why would you be stressed over a forum closing? People think I'm weird for being stressed over the Mike Vick case.


 I'm not stressed anymore...just po'ed as I have effectively lost contact with many people who I became friends with over the past year. How would you feel if one day you lost some good friends and had no way of finding them again? Anyhow I digress...and the Mike Vick case is just disgusting (this coming from a Bulldog Alum and former Falcon's Fan).


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not only that but the work we made to making those reviews and only having less than 6 hours for people to reply -.-


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Its great that you made friends on the forums but I would aim for ones you can speak to face to face.


 Of course those are the best kinds of friends...but when you're on the computer as much as I am (work related mostly), it's nice to have people to talk to to pass the time


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Honestly, I wouldn't call yourself a Falcons fan if you are going to abandon the team after the worst offseason in franchise history. Thats just me.

I wish Vick the best because I think its important that he turns his life around and gives back to the community and instead becomes the face of stopping dog fighting.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What work? (Just curious)


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> Not only that but the work we made to making those reviews and only having less than 6 hours for people to reply -.-


 That too     

How'd you import your Must or Rust thread Master? I'm going to give these folks a gander at what I can do...but I gotta figure out the HTML obviously...though I know we can't use HTML...just what's given to us as tools up top.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey PAPA, I know how you feel. I was in the middle of posting another preview, when I got blindsided by the typical "Forums are undergoing repairs" line. So I came back about an hour later and BOOM...

This was the first place I thought of to come and I knew that others would soon follow.


----------



## JJH (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Although I found the fight horrible, (I'm an animal fanatic) I completely agree with you. He shouldn't be the first person people think of when you mention dog fights.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Zone Manager for Ford Motor Company. Spend Mondays and every worday evenings on the computer doing emails and a bunch of administrative stuff. Weekends I'm home with my wife and "kids" (Dog and Cat) being a family...that's how I roll


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well before I posted it I copied it onto microsoft word and then pasted it onto here but having to remove some of the tags since it doesn't work here
but I guess you could always link the read only thread for now


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And who's to say you can't have both?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He should. He will be remembered for it regardless. If he does turn his life around and tries then to stop it then it will be different.


----------



## JJH (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Hey PAPA, I know how you feel. I was in the middle of posting another preview, when I got blindsided by the typical "Forums are undergoing repairs" line. So I came back about an hour later and BOOM...
> 
> This was the first place I thought of to come and I knew that others would soon follow.


 And truly you were. When I read your thread earlier today I failed to grasp the severety of the situation. Now I'm drowning... Water getting higher... Hel-glubglubglubglubglub....


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ones you can sit next to are better than on the internet, always.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Honestly, I wouldn't call yourself a Falcons fan if you are going to abandon the team after the worst offseason in franchise history. Thats just me.
> 
> I wish Vick the best because I think its important that he turns his life around and gives back to the community and instead becomes the face of stopping dog fighting.


 Haha...you misunderstand me...I stopped being a Falcons fan about five years ago...long before Vick and his troubles happened. I just happened to find another team (Redskins) when I moved up this way....though I'm a diehard Lions Fan (Motown is my hometown) through and through.

I too wish Vick the best and he needs some serious time to reflect on what kind of damage he's done to himself and his loved ones as well as his fans...the best example of what not to do, but who am I to judge...that's "his" place...


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, I live right in Redskin's country. (Thank God the Falcons beat them last year :r)

Eh, sorry about that. The Falcons board's emotions are carrying on a bit since the server crashed...again >.>


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Hey PAPA, I know how you feel. I was in the middle of posting another preview, when I got blindsided by the typical "Forums are undergoing repairs" line. So I came back about an hour later and BOOM...
> 
> This was the first place I thought of to come and I knew that others would soon follow.


 Demise, great to see you old friend! This should be an interesting ride to say the least...what to do now you know? Sorry to hear about your preview getting blasted...going to give it a whirl later on?


----------



## mikado412 (Sep 17, 2007)

Papa, wow how terrible aye? and with no warning what so ever. I suppose this is the place i'll be coming until further notice. 
I just hope some of these beel tree members will show a bit more respect to such a well known and liked nsider.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Sep 17, 2007)

mikado412 said:
			
		

> Papa, wow how terrible aye? and with no warning what so ever. I suppose this is the place i'll be coming until further notice.
> I just hope some of these beel tree members will show a bit more respect to such a well known and liked nsider.


 Who? IDK, I wasn't a big Nsider, so I don't recognize any of you. Sorry about that...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

mikado412 said:
			
		

> Papa, wow how terrible aye? and with no warning what so ever. I suppose this is the place i'll be coming until further notice.
> I just hope some of these beel tree members will show a bit more respect to such a well known and liked nsider.


 If TBTers cared about how people were viewed at Nsider every post Bul replies to would be followed by, "OMG a sage replied to my post! :wub:"


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> mikado412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Many I'm typing the five letters L-A-W-L-Z a lot today.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

mikado412 said:
			
		

> Papa, wow how terrible aye? and with no warning what so ever. I suppose this is the place i'll be coming until further notice.
> I just hope some of these beel tree members will show a bit more respect to such a well known and liked nsider.


 Hey Mikado, great to see you! It's like coach always said...respect is earned...not given    			 These forumites here have every right to be a bit upset as we're upsetting their sense of community as well. I'm sure with time we'll all grow to understand and know eachother    			 Until then, I'm glad to see some familiar faces and I look forward to making new ones! (Friends, not faces, that is).


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

BB code? If it helps to make reviews I'll take it lol


----------



## Nate (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> BB code? If it helps to make reviews I'll take it lol


 How can codes help make reviews? I mean it can do colors and such, it just replaced HTML.


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> DemiseofGanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Interesting ride is a great choice of words. I really didn't want to "invade" The Bell Tree forums, but it felt like the logical place to go.

I may post it later this week. I forgot to save it in Word before taking it over to my post, so I'll have to do the work all over again. That being said, I may try to post some of my previous previews here. Depends on how busy I am at work this week. Nintendo really threw a wrench in my week.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It can make it more attractive and easier for the reader to read.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

Flygon said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 O nvm I just meant like to post pictures and stuff but I remembered it was the toolbar above


----------



## Grawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very well. I wasn't saying one was better than the other, I was saying its fine to have both.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> Flygon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW


```
[align=center]Center[/align]
```

Center


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> mikado412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's allright man....I'll make this easier to follow...

The VC Board of the NSider forums was the one cool spot for many people. Not a lot of spam existed and a good post or two could be found almost in every thread. There were three NSiders on the VC Board that really helped to kick start things off, Bulerias was the inspiration, then Legwinstonsmith and myself followed suit. Many regular VC board members developed a tight knit community and we really felt we had the best thing going...so bottom line is our carmarardie has been interrupted and we're just trying to find ourselves again.

Long and short of it is, you'll quickly find out that most people here from NSiders will be the good ones...I'm sure Bulerias made sure of that!

Demise, Mastersword, Amarriner, Myself, Mikado, and others will only tell with time and we hope to become a good part of your community as well.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> BTW
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 That'll help me out! Thanks


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Succinctly said PAPA.


----------



## JJH (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well it's a pleasure to have you all. I'm very welcoming to all as long as they respect me as I respect them. I'm still rather new here, but I've seen members who only stayed for a short time but treated us all like *uber-censor* during their visit.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> Interesting ride is a great choice of words. I really didn't want to "invade" The Bell Tree forums, but it felt like the logical place to go.
> 
> I may post it later this week. I forgot to save it in Word before taking it over to my post, so I'll have to do the work all over again. That being said, I may try to post some of my previous previews here. Depends on how busy I am at work this week. Nintendo really threw a wrench in my week.


 No kidding about the wrench in our week...my wife has never seen me so upset about something like this...she actually feels bad and she hates me posting on forums...but she knew I made some real good friends and it was a "constructive" outlet for me as opposed to some other stuff...

I look forward to seeing the previews/reviews eventually.


----------



## JJH (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing the previews/reviews eventually.


 Those would mostly be on the TBT website, located along the top bar for those of you who haven't noticed.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Propoganda for the help...I may have to call upon you for some more or at least be directed to a good HTML type site


----------



## Yoshirox25 (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> I'm assuming this is where all the NSiders have gravitated towards....assuming they knew BULERIAS that is. What the heck happened? WHY NOA, WHY?! I was SO mad guys it's not even funny...I threw my Laptop to the ground in disgust....somebody tell me we're getting it back someday?


I highly doubt that the Nintendo Nsider Forums will be returning.    			 Maybe a new version will take its place, but we never do know do we?  :lol: The Virtual Console board was indeed an excellent board, as spam was very low, and there was a bundle of intelligent posters. 

Let's hope the Nintnedo website is amazing, and that Nintendo will make all aspects of their websites ten times greater!


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes...but what about reviews done by the actual forum users? Do you mean to tell me that the TBT website will hosts individual user reviews? Part of what made VC Board so great was that individual users posted their own review threads...for example, Bulerias had his VCD Download Center Thread, Legwinstonsmith had his "The Stingy Gamer Thread" and I had the Papasmalls VC Haven Thread....it was some good stuff...at least we thought so


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Yoshirox25 said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Yoshirox25! I hope something will come back in it's place...but I'll hold my breath for now. It seems that TBT is a pretty decent place...Bul wouldn't have recommended it otherwise (even though he's an Admin here hehe).


----------



## JJH (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IDK if you can contribute to the actual website, but you're free to post reviews in teh VC forum, I know that. And if you want to make your own sub-forum, you can buy one for 2,000 bells as well. But those don't come often, thankfully. *Imagines 50 sub-forums in teh Red Rock*


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I only got 1 week for my first one and 5 hours for my second one -.- That sure was a good way to start out my reviewing career  <_<


----------



## Yoshirox25 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also had my Virtual Console Corner Editions 1-5, but not many posts were garnered.    			 Maybe my VC Corner will be more successful on these boards since there are less users than Nsider, and many new users here are planning to do reviews!  :yes:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Legwinstonsmith had his "The Stingy Gamer Thread"


 D:

Please tell me he's not trying to copy the AVGN's success.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ultra, no way.  His thread >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> AVGN.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AVGN is more entertaining though. And hilarious.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol couldn't have said it better!


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't know what AVGN is, but his thread was for those who had little money to spend on the VC every week. He basically let you know if a game was worth the actual points required to download it. It came in quite handy from time to time.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Random swearing = meh

You haven't even read LegWinston's reviews. D:


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The swearing wasn't that bad, and didn't make it funnier. It's how he comments on everything in the game.

Link plz.... oh wait.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
 XD;;;

Yeah... He'll be postin' em here now.    *


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

No love for Papa's reviews I see    			 j/k

On a more serious note...how the heck do i make a bullet point on this forum?


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> No love for Papa's reviews I see    			 j/k
> 
> On a more serious note...how the heck do i make a bullet point on this forum?


 Click LIST in the list of BBCode buttons.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PAPASMALLS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then what? If there's a thread on how to do this stuff....I'll happily read it...but I'm not a computer geek...sorry


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

How could I forget Papa's pick?
heres the read only... thanks nsider  <_< 

Papa's Pick

As well as the VCD center but you probably already seen it on this website
VCD Center!


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Mastersword014 said:
			
		

> How could I forget Papa's pick?
> heres the read only... thanks nsider  <_<
> 
> Papa's Pick
> ...


 Haha...don't worry bout it Master...I'm creating it here for these folks to read...hopefully they'll understand that some of us are for real and that they enjoy the reviews...if not...oh well...I'll live and learn next time


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Mastersword014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats great! Also glad to see the ol' sig of yours back!
Now that we don't have to use custom avatars what are you going to use for yours?


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

man, from looking at some of the post on this board, there seems that there's gonna be some NSider hatin', but I'm sure that will pass with time     			  Same thing happen in an old Zelda board I used to go to.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> man, from looking at some of the post on this board, there seems that there's gonna be some NSider hatin', but I'm sure that will pass with time     			  Same thing happen in an old Zelda board I used to go to.


 Yeah, we have a few NSider-hatin' members, but that's definitely going to pass really soon.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> man, from looking at some of the post on this board, there seems that there's gonna be some NSider hatin', but I'm sure that will pass with time     			  Same thing happen in an old Zelda board I used to go to.


 Hey Leg! Glad to see ya! I just kinda hatin nsider for not letting me know earlier but other than that I hope it comes but probably not for a while...

Thanks for the comment back then I thought I never was gonna have a reply for that one    
^_^


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Click the list button
Type in what you want
Press OK and keep typing until you finish the list
at that time, you click cancel


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, we have a few NSider-hatin' members, but that's definitely going to pass really soon.


 I'm not worried, Im sure I'll grow on them with my super sexy video gaming charm, they wont be able to resist.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There's a link under the smiley box (while posting something) that says "BB Code Help".  Click that.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Muahaha, I wouldn't be surprised Leg.  Your charisma can win anyone over.


----------



## Ultra Luigi (Sep 17, 2007)

Stingy Gamer>AVGN

But I have to admit the Bug Bunny Birthday Blowout video was funny. It


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> LegWinstonSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Except me. D:


----------



## JJRamone2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Except Ultra.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Except Ultra.


 : D


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

Muahaha, I wouldn't be surprised Leg.  Your charisma can win anyone over.    			 [/QUOTE]
Except me. D: [/QUOTE]
 Oh you will, I'll soon have you screami............      			  nevermind.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> Muahaha, I wouldn't be surprised Leg.  Your charisma can win anyone over.


Except me. D: [/QUOTE]
Oh you will, I'll soon have you screami............      			  nevermind. [/QUOTE]
 Like I said, good luck with that. Just because I'm a girl...


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Ultrabyte for your help by the way...I figured it out before I read your post, but I appreciate you giving me a shot


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> Thanks Ultrabyte for your help by the way...I figured it out before I read your post, but I appreciate you giving me a shot


 Oh, no problem.


----------



## InfinityDragon (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey, Papa, good to see you here. Looks like several of us are going to be around here now, given Nsider's closure. 

By the way, I saw your Papa's reviews here so I was wondering something: are you going to continue posting your usual VC threads here? Like the wii-kly update every Monday and the PapaSmall VC Haven?


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 17, 2007)

1st Hyrule Camp... You should've have seen this coming... But I sure a hell didn't.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

InfinityDragon said:
			
		

> Hey, Papa, good to see you here. Looks like several of us are going to be around here now, given Nsider's closure.
> 
> By the way, I saw your Papa's reviews here so I was wondering something: are you going to continue posting your usual VC threads here? Like the wii-kly update every Monday and the PapaSmall VC Haven?


 Hey Infinity, glad to see you here too! To your question...I don't know at the moment what I'm going to do...the "market" here doesn't seem strong enough to support such a notion...but we'll see. I have to talk to Bulerias and see what he thinks and I'll make a decision at that point.


----------



## Pichubro (Sep 17, 2007)

Hopefully we'll grow closer together.


----------



## InfinityDragon (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> InfinityDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I thought. I might continue doing the Japan VC releases and US VC announcements here. 

You know which thread I'm going to miss a lot (and probably won't be able to continue here, at least not for now): the prediction contest! Oh man, I was deciding this morning if I should go with ESWAT or Golden Axe III for the Genesis game, and now, nothing.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

InfinityDragon said:
			
		

> [Yeah, that's what I thought. I might continue doing the Japan VC releases and US VC announcements here.
> 
> You know which thread I'm going to miss a lot (and probably won't be able to continue here, at least not for now): the prediction contest! Oh man, I was deciding this morning if I should go with ESWAT or Golden Axe III for the Genesis game, and now, nothing.


 If anything, I can see me bringing over the Prediction thread...that one actually has relevancy for sure


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Like I said, good luck with that. Just because I'm a girl...


 hmm, whats that got to do with anything.

ok, then like you said, everyone but you.


----------



## InfinityDragon (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> InfinityDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I guess there wouldn't be a competition like it was before. Maybe I'm wrong. Oh well, let's hope that most of the regulars from the VC board find their way here.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				You said:
			
		

> Oh you will, I'll soon have you screami............ unsure.gif nevermind.


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> LegWinstonSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think Leg misqouted there UltraByte...it seems that remark he made was intended for Bulerias...not you.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 o.o

That worries me.


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats was more a joke in the fact that, Im not funny, not a refence to you gender... which I didnt know until you pointed out.  Sorry if that sounded sexist, was not meant to be.

Of course, knowing myslef and how I read things, thats not even what you meant by that anyway.


----------



## UltraByte (Sep 17, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> Thats was more a joke in the fact that, Im not funny, not a refence to you gender... which I didnt know until you pointed out.  Sorry if that sounded sexist, was not meant to be.
> 
> Of course, knowing myslef and how I read things, thats not even what you meant by that anyway.


 Oh. I see. But still, like I said before, have fun with impressing me.


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Oh. I see. But still, like I said before, have fun with impressing me.


 Haha, I will, and Im sure im off to a great start  >_<


----------



## Mastersword014 (Sep 17, 2007)

Seems like we're gonna get pretty friendly here... :wacko:


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

If nothing else Leg...Bucky Katt ALWAYS impresses    			 Nice Sig


----------



## Copper (Sep 17, 2007)

I really didn't expect NSider to close down at all mainly because it's just a big community! But oh well we will see what Nintendo decides to do about the community base of their website. Btw you probably have never seen me on NSider which makes sense since I come on their not as much and I usually never post just read. Plus I have a very small post count so I am not well known I'm pretty sure. Anyways Welcome all NSiders to The Bell Tree Forums! I hope to get to know many of you here. I've already seen very good posts from a lot of you so I'm looking forward to that.    
^_^


----------



## PAPASMALLS (Sep 17, 2007)

Copper said:
			
		

> I really didn't expect NSider to close down at all mainly because it's just a big community! But oh well we will see what Nintendo decides to do about the community base of their website. Btw you probably have never seen me on NSider which makes sense since I come on their not as much and I usually never post just read. Plus I have a very small post count so I am not well known I'm pretty sure. Anyways Welcome all NSiders to The Bell Tree Forums! I hope to get to know many of you here. I've already seen very good posts from a lot of you so I'm looking forward to that.    
^_^


 Thanks Copper, I (and I'm sure others) appreciate the warm welcome!


----------



## Super Daddy-o (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi guys.  I saw the "Dejected Nsider" thread and figured that summed me up pretty well.  I was in the middle of a post when I got the gray wait bar of death, only to find later that they had killed the boards entirely.  I spent a fair bit of time on the VC boards and will definately miss them.  I saw a few familiar names here after a search turned up Bul and Papa's replys to a GoNintendo story.  I hope you guys won't mind if I post here a bit too?


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 18, 2007)

Super Daddy-o said:
			
		

> Hi guys.  I saw the "Dejected Nsider" thread and figured that summed me up pretty well.  I was in the middle of a post when I got the gray wait bar of death, only to find later that they had killed the boards entirely.  I spent a fair bit of time on the VC boards and will definately miss them.  I saw a few familiar names here after a search turned up Bul and Papa's replys to a GoNintendo story.  I hope you guys won't mind if I post here a bit too?


 There are a few of us "Dejected Nsiders" here, so you are welcome as well. I was doing the same thing (got knocked off when posting a VC Preview) so I know how you feel.


----------



## InfinityDragon (Sep 18, 2007)

Super Daddy-o said:
			
		

> Hi guys. I saw the "Dejected Nsider" thread and figured that summed me up pretty well. I was in the middle of a post when I got the gray wait bar of death, only to find later that they had killed the boards entirely. I spent a fair bit of time on the VC boards and will definately miss them. I saw a few familiar names here after a search turned up Bul and Papa's replys to a GoNintendo story. I hope you guys won't mind if I post here a bit too?


Welcome SD-o. It's always good to see people from the VC boards here. Don't worry, post as much as you want (as long it's not spam, or else we'll have our butts kicked out of here ).


----------



## AdroitOne (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a strong feeling the new forums will be intergrated with our Wiis some way.  Kinda like how the Xbox forums are.


September Surprise????


----------



## DemiseofGanon (Sep 18, 2007)

AdroitOne said:
			
		

> I have a strong feeling the new forums will be intergrated with our Wiis some way.  Kinda like how the Xbox forums are.
> 
> 
> September Surprise????


 Hey Adroit. Good to see you made it here.

And that would suck...I can't get on my Wii from work.


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know, well, everyone who cares, that I got ahold of Zimms and let him know where we are, so we should be seeing him around here soon.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Sep 18, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let everyone know, well, everyone who cares, that I got ahold of Zimms and let him know where we are, so we should be seeing him around here soon.


 Thank Heavens! I missed Zimms so much! I can't wait to see him around here again soon!


----------



## Super Daddy-o (Sep 18, 2007)

DemiseofGanon said:
			
		

> AdroitOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with that!  Most of my posting occurs in between work tasks.  Thats actually why I haven't posted much today, I was out on jobsites doing field inspections.  Good to see you A1 and DoG


----------



## LegWinstonSmith (Sep 18, 2007)

Heres another NSIder only thing.  Pelord (KoH on NSider) posted a video on youtube out this, not a bad watch, if ony to just see what the MODs from the board thought about  what happened.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfYvMhVDzhQ


----------



## Judge_Claude_Frolo (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah it's depressing that they closed Nsider. I did manage to get contact info from 3 of my friends there but not most of them;_; I,m so depressed.


----------



## SafariSuz (Sep 18, 2007)

PAPASMALLS said:
			
		

> If anything, I can see me bringing over the Prediction thread...that one actually has relevancy for sure


 |sf>I can picture it right now...  Twenty different people will predict Animal Forest for VC every week.


----------



## SafariSuz (Sep 18, 2007)

LegWinstonSmith said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let everyone know, well, everyone who cares, that I got ahold of Zimms and let him know where we are, so we should be seeing him around here soon.



 |sf>I also told Zimms where we are.  Well, two helpful hints don't hurt.


----------



## Ultra Luigi (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Safarisuz.

I'm glad you found this place.


----------



## CABLEJUNKIE (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm from Nsider as well, and capped my name because of it.  

Papasmalls after I realized a few hours ago that the Nsider forums had been shut down, I googled your name to find out where you were posting.  Unfortunately I didn't find this site, but then I came across one of Bulerias' comments on an article related to the Nsider boards shutting down.

So my point is that I'm glad I found some familiar peeps from the Nsider hood.


----------

